# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Response to a Space Monkey

## Phion

Reversing on the rewind,
spinning twin  wrapped up,
_never mind._
Understand the inverse inside the action,
compound the simplistic complexity  *explode*.
Outward expansion experienced inward only momentarily,
returning instantly - before instantaneous reaction proceeds me,
becoming infinity impossibly  begin retreating,
perplexity bound and still surrounding,
lost approximately, yet exactly 
Everywhere I Must Be

----------

